# Jointer/BS build



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Going in a cpl hrs to pick up a free Rockwell 10" BS.Its got a few issues.......plastic wheels?One of which is purported to be "warped"?But if its the model I think it is,gonna be a fun project.

Only partly tongue in cheek on jointer/BS part.Got several jointers 'round here that would be entirely suitable....and while its too easy to make one,ain't completely convinced of its merit.But seeing as they don't exsist,any discussion on the subject would seem rather slim?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*this "mock up" had a twisted blade feature*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/members/woodnthings-7194/albums/bandsaw/

A 3 wheeler also, variable speed, based on metal cut off saws of the time where the blade was turned 90 degrees. My Roll In metal saw has the same guides, but twisted 45 degrees and the wheels are at 45 degrees so it totals uo to 90 degrees. I can post some pictures if that would help. The mock up saw is long long gone ...it didn't actually cut anything, just took up valuable space, so out it went.

Must say BW you're always thunkin' ....... seen any turkeys off the front porch lately? :laughing: bill


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

*Minor disapointment*

Wow Bill!Very cool......

Love to say this was going to be some really cool build....sadly its not.Its going to be brainlessly simple,easy peezy,simple as dirt,yadayada.

Took all of 2 seconds,once seeing it....that the decision to set it up as a sander was made.Not that theres a problem...it culminates a year of looking.Am grateful...am happy...and proving once again patience and persistance is a large part of seeing idea's/notions come to fruition.

Got to lose the blade guides on saw.Very quick general clean-up,being as its very clean now.Will straighten upper wheel,then true both up cutting appropriate crowns.Heck the motor is even a no-brainer.Gonna replace lower wheel cvr(the cvr is 2 pce)with a custom unit with DC port and nice transition.Klinspor has their "Gold" belts in the correct size for around 4$ a piece.

I'll do a short writeup on the review section of the tool in its original form.....payback,and pay it fwd in one.....for members looking for a really nice bench BS.BW


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Opened up for a little look-see.Upper wheel is out,.100" T.I.R.

Motor location being setup so as to be part N parcel w/DC.Motor will be enclosed with sheetmetal....with switch.The "backwall" of this will be mounting spot for motor and the "frontside" of DC.IOWs DC and motor will share a partition....motor on one side,DC on other.

Motor is below horizantal cntr line of BS pully....So,the adj for belt tension sees motor going down a touch to tighten belt.The front of BS location for motor was chosen for a cpl reasons,the one that "threw it over the top" was on a footprint note.It provides the smallest by installing in front.

Trying sumthin neat on the motor's enclosure.Going to leave open the possibilty to cool motor with fresh air thats normally pulling on lower wheel chamber.Because motor is outside of DC/lower wheel plenum,am thinking of going downstream from sander and including a wye.This sm diameter duct will pull fresh air through motor.All in a nice,neat,quick sheetmetal "box".BW


Edit to add:We glued up a 3/4" wide belt last night.Tore a bigger belt down for width,ripping it "just so",resulted in it tearing at the factory,scarfed joint(more by accident than any planning on our part,haha).Had a physics/engineer(one of the sons) watching over my shoulder.....He had a little input,mainly in the wheel issue dept.And on the platen.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

*Sander's up and runnin*

Well,our somewhat less than scientific belt maufacture....worked.No google,no research,not even a whole lot of thought.Nope,just a 1/4" pce of ply with one straight side,to act as a clamp base and straightedge guide.Then some clothespins for clamping belt's glue-up to ply.Smooth-On EA40 epoxy came through with acceptable results on our first Ho-made belt.Its around 3/4 or so wide.......


Did a very rudimentry truing/crowning of wheels.Embarrassingly,Fred Flinestone method.........hey,I'm lazy.In anycase,after removing original blade guides we power'd it up.Works fine in "slack belt" mode.IOWs,no platen yet......we were sanding on a thin'ish strip of Maple and the "Smith Bros" belt would immediately track right back to center.We were stressing the belt pretty hard all things consider'd.


An interesting note:Looking down through the hole in top.......where the lower guide is 'sposed to be.Theres a part of the saw's casting that is in the perfect spot to act as a belt limiter,if you will.IOWs...in slack belt mode,this part of the casting keeps user from pushing belt too far in.And to put a number on this......would say its around an inch or so that you can push belt in whilst sanding.BW


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Needed tp get this pic up for anyone interested........Its Tractor supply enamel.

40 ml paint

5 ml Naptha reducer

2.5 ml Tractor supply hardener

Its M/F Grey(darker casting) and Ford Grey(cover)

Both of these were real dang close to original.

Waiting for a big machine base(freeby w/crack in CI),to be picked up in a week or so.Am seriously considering mounting above band sander along with another,2" slack belt on top of it.But have to see?BW


----------

